

Ask HN: Is using Node.js overkill for a SaaS CRUD app? - brianchu

Is using node.js (vs. Django/Rails) overkill for a standard CRUD web app, even one with a fairly high level of responsiveness/interactivity (which most web apps should have anyway)? I'd imagine using something like Express or Meteor.
======
dev360
Use whatever technology you are the most productive in.

------
mrkmcknz
I use Tornado for standard CRUD apps. Why not Django or Flask? Because I have
a boilerplate Tornado repo sitting there for the majority of CRUD apps. Use
what ever you're most productive in as a developer and nothing else matters.

Productivity matter all the more so if you're the sole developer on a time
sensitive project.

------
dylanhassinger
Standard CRUD app matches the Rails model better.

Node is good match for an API-centric, frontend heavy app.

But like the other guy says, it really comes down to what language you're
fastest in / prefer / have access to developers for.

------
aoprisan
node.js is the best tool for this job. a PHP/Rails/Django framework can get
you there as well but you'll have to worry about code deduplication and
slowness associated with translating pieces of language from one to another,
especially if this is UI heavy.

